# This or That fun game



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

*[SIZE=large]To play this game choose one of the choices the person who posted above you has written.  For example:  [/SIZE]*
 
*[SIZE=large]Person 1:  Dog or Cat[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=large]Person 2:  Dog[/SIZE]*
 
*[SIZE=large]Next post a "This or That" of your own.  and the next person replys with their answer and a "This or That".  And so on.  Okay...[/SIZE]*
 
*[SIZE=large]Pie or cake?[/SIZE]*


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

cake

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

chocolate

candy or cookies


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

cookies

milk or coffee


----------



## sunnysvoice (Jun 9, 2013)

coffee

cream &amp; sugar or black


----------



## Xiang (Jun 9, 2013)

black

Lipstick or gloss


----------



## kushy (Jun 13, 2013)

gloss

Kajal or eyeliner


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 13, 2013)

eyeliner

foundation or BB cream


----------



## kushy (Jun 22, 2013)

foundation

rose or lotus


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 19, 2013)

lotus!

audio or visual?


----------



## EmEm1201 (Sep 19, 2013)

Audio I guess..

Fried chicken or baked chicken?


----------



## pamela43 (Nov 26, 2013)

baked chicken

tread mill or walk on the beach


----------



## amorgb (Jan 5, 2014)

Walk on the beach!!

Salsa or guacamole? (Haha I'd have such a hard time choosing!)


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 13, 2014)

salsa

flip flops or sandals


----------



## JC327 (Jan 16, 2014)

flip flops

hot chocolate or tea


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 17, 2014)

tea

hockey or baseball


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 18, 2014)

baseball

heels or flats


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 20, 2014)

heels

Round or Square nails?


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

round

pizza or pasta


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 23, 2014)

pasta chinese or fast food burgers


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Chinese

potato chips or cookies


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 23, 2014)

surprisingly potato chips.. the German Paprika ones mmmmh bold eyes or bold lips


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Those chips are yummy

bold eyes ( I go back and forth)

soup or salad


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 23, 2014)

Soup Sweet or sour


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

sweet

pink or purple


----------



## amorgb (Jan 24, 2014)

Pink!!!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 26, 2014)

Coke

dogs or cats


----------



## dawn767 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dogs!

mt.dew or sierra mist


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

mt dew

baked  or mashed potatoes


----------



## BSquared (Feb 1, 2014)

Mashed Pretzels or peanuts?


----------



## JC327 (Feb 2, 2014)

pretzels

roses or tulips


----------



## lovelylola (Feb 2, 2014)

Roses Coffee or tea Sent from My Samsung galaxy note 3 using tapatalk pro


----------



## JC327 (Feb 3, 2014)

tea

neutral or bright colors


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 3, 2014)

neutral colors

city or countryside?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2014)

city

cranberry or grape juice


----------



## lioness90 (Mar 4, 2014)

cranberry

baked or deep fried?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 5, 2014)

deep fried

white or dark chocolate


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Dark chocolate Snow or rain?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

rain

pasta or rice?


----------



## dawn767 (Mar 26, 2014)

pasta!

brownies or ice cream


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2014)

ice cream

grapes or blueberries


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 3, 2014)

grapes

chocolate or fruity candy?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

Chocolate chicken or turkey


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2014)

chicken

action or comedy movie?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

comedy

kitten heels or wedges


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2014)

wedges

large vehicle or small vehicle?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2014)

large vehicle

laptop or tablet


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

laptop

big dog or small dog


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2014)

big dog

red velvet or yellow cake


----------



## amorgb (Apr 10, 2014)

red velvet yummmmmmm

lotion or body butter


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2014)

lotion

blonde or red hair


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 13, 2014)

neither...love being brunette!

hot tea or iced tea


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

hot tea

black or brown eye liner


----------



## Sunflowercake (Apr 15, 2014)

Black Eyeliner Still water or carbonated water


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

still water

dark or light nail polish


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2014)

dark

hot or mild sauce


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 18, 2014)

mild...can't handle hot

internet explorer or firefox


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

internet explorer

long or short hair


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 19, 2014)

long hair

baseball or football


----------



## JC327 (Apr 21, 2014)

baseball

cereal or oatmeal


----------



## amygab1126 (May 6, 2014)

Oatmeal

Manly men or pretty boys?


----------



## JC327 (May 16, 2014)

manly men

sandy beach or rocky beach


----------



## CajunKitty (May 17, 2014)

sandy beach

winter skiing or summer surfing


----------



## JC327 (May 18, 2014)

summer surfing

baths or showers


----------



## CajunKitty (May 19, 2014)

baths, so relaxing,

chinese food or pizza?


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 19, 2014)

tough one, really depends on my mood but usually Chinese food.

maxi dresses or short dresses


----------



## JC327 (May 19, 2014)

short dresses (love maxi dresses but they dont love me)

Cat eye  or aviator glasses


----------



## CajunKitty (May 20, 2014)

Cat eye, of course!

Satchel bags or shoulder bags?


----------



## JC327 (May 20, 2014)

satchel bags at the moment

leggins or skinny jeans


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

oooooh man can I go with neither? lol if you wear them as pants, I would do skinny jeans.

red lips or pink lips


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

Hard choice red lips

high heels or flats


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

high heels

walk through the rain with your makeup melting off or walk through strong wind with your hair getting ruined


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

walk through strong wind with your hair getting ruined

getting locked out of your house or car


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

locked out of house

suv or sports car


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

suv

natural tan or taning bed


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

natural tan

pencil or pen


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

pen

polkadots or lace


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 21, 2014)

Polkadots

Halter top or tshirt


----------



## JC327 (May 21, 2014)

tshirts halter tops can be dangerous for me lol

online or instore shopping


----------



## CajunKitty (May 22, 2014)

instore (you don't have to wait for delivery).

going for a walk or going for a jog


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2014)

going for a walk

cooking a meal or ordering takeout


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 22, 2014)

Cooking a meal

Going skiing or going hiking?


----------



## JC327 (May 22, 2014)

going hikiking

blonde or brunette


----------



## CajunKitty (May 25, 2014)

Um, brunette with blonde highlights?

red velvet cake or German chocolate cake?


----------



## JC327 (May 26, 2014)

German chocolate cake

capuccino or latte


----------



## CajunKitty (May 27, 2014)

latte

Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## JC327 (May 27, 2014)

love both but have to go woith Starbucks

oval or square nails


----------



## CajunKitty (May 29, 2014)

I tend to like a squarish oval, honestly.

Red nail polish or blue nail polish?


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2014)

blue nail polish

bronzer or highlighter


----------



## CajunKitty (May 31, 2014)

highlighter

sandals or ballet slippers?


----------



## Courtnee (May 31, 2014)

Ballet slippers.

Mustache or clean shave?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (May 31, 2014)

Clean shave!

Rain storm or Snow storm?


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 1, 2014)

Snow Storm. (I've only touched snow once and it was more like... Clumps and clumps of hail).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fireplace or a heatpump? If I may, I prefer fireplace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Fireplace

Sailing or biking


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

biking

(to a lake to go sailing)

Mountains or seashore


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Seashore

snorkeling or parasailing


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

parasailing

planes or trains


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Planes (unless out of country)

Dominoes or spades


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

spades

monopoly or life


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 5, 2014)

monopoly

trouble or operation (the games)


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

trouble

UNO or Phase 10


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a hard one... UNO

jump rope or jump scotch


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

jump rope

shaving or waxing legs


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 11, 2014)

Shaving for me.

Dental floss or dental sticks?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 11, 2014)

dental flosss

highlights or one color hair


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 12, 2014)

One color

one ear piercing or several?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2014)

Several

Pizza or pasta


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 15, 2014)

pizza

capris or shorts?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2014)

Shorts

Snow cone or gelato


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 26, 2014)

Gelato

Float trip or hiking trip


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 27, 2014)

hiking trip

ducks or swans


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

ducks

potato salad or pasta salad


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 28, 2014)

pasta salad

going for a drive or going for a walk


----------



## Shalott (Jun 29, 2014)

Drive

Swimming in the ocean or swimming in a pool?


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

Swimming in the ocean

Makeup or clothes shopping


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 1, 2014)

clothes shopping

shop at mall or shop online?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

shop online

listen to music on headphones or listen to music on speakers


----------



## JC327 (Jul 2, 2014)

Listen to music on headphones

Spend time with friends or family


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 3, 2014)

with friends

fan or air conditioner?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 3, 2014)

air conditioner

car or bicycle?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

Car

Grilling or baking meat


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

grilling meat

kayak or raft


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

Raft? Never tried either

Bike or rollerblade


----------



## Allison H (Jul 8, 2014)

Bike...it's been about 20 years since I've done either. :/

Book or electronic reader?


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 8, 2014)

book, very old skool

ice - cubes or crushed ice


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2014)

ice cubes, there is something I do not like about crushed ice

fly or drive to vacation destionation


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

fly 

relaxing at the beach or sightseeing


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

Sightseeing.

Singing or dancing?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2014)

singing (poor people around me hahaha)

still water or carbonated water?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thats a hard choice Germany has made me love carbonated water. I guess still water.

water mattress or normal matress


----------



## CajunKitty (Jul 11, 2014)

normal mattress

soccer or tennis


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

soccer

Friday or Saturday


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

saturday

shaving or waxing


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 14, 2014)

waxing

drive through or eat in (food)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

eat in

foot or back massage


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

back massage

french tip or all over manicure


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

all over manicure

ombre or highlights on hair


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 16, 2014)

highlights

take a nap or go to bed early


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Take a nap, always naps lol!

cleaning the house or folding laundry


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

eeeeeeh folding laundry

fish or chicken


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

chicken!

short or long pants


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 21, 2014)

long pants

cruise ship or road trip


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

cruise ship

long or short dresses


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

Short dresses.

Dancing or chilling with a drink (at a party)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

chilling with a drink

sleepy or hungry


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

Hungry!
makeup remover wipes or liquid?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 22, 2014)

Makeup removing wipes

pink or red lips


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

Difficult one, I love both, but.. pink!

High heels or flats?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 22, 2014)

High heels! (love my 6" ones hah)

Mascara or false eyelashes?


----------



## PinkSunsets218 (Jul 22, 2014)

Mascara

Pizza Or Pasta?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 22, 2014)

Pasta.

Hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 23, 2014)

neither lol, Iced coffee If I had to have one

May or October


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 23, 2014)

I only like cold coffee for some reason lol

_________________________________

October (I love Halloween lol)

French manicure or colored nails?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 23, 2014)

Colored nails (pretty obsessed with shades such as Essies Pop Art Pink)

Cookies or cupcakes?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 23, 2014)

Tried their sleek sticks recently; cool stuff!

_________________________________

Cupcakes (love icing lol)

Iced tea or hot tea?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2014)

hot tea

small or big  wrist watches


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 24, 2014)

small wrist watches

postcard or letter


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 24, 2014)

When on vacation, postcard.

Pepperoni pizza or salad pizza?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 26, 2014)

salad pizza

xbox or playstation


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 27, 2014)

aww, man, this is gonna be so hard, as I love my gaming consoles! UGH... it has to be playstation I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

long sleeve tees or short sleeve tees?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 27, 2014)

Short, although I only wear them when working out xD

Skirts or shorts?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 28, 2014)

Skirts (so many options)!

Pencil skirts or A-line skirts?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 28, 2014)

pencil :smilehappyyes:

heels or flats?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 28, 2014)

Heels all the way lol

Bracelets or bangles?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 28, 2014)

bracelets.

nerd or buff?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 29, 2014)

nerd

horror or comedy movies


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 29, 2014)

hmm.. both can be so bad, but horror.

pastel pink hair or pastel purple hair?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 30, 2014)

pastel purple hair. :smilehappyyes:

bass or treble?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 30, 2014)

I really don't know what treble is sorry. So bass I guess xD

Tv or reading?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2014)

reading

digital or print books


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 30, 2014)

Print books

kittens or puppies?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kittens! love puppies too but im a crazy cat lady at heart lol

skinny or flared jeans


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

I do own some jeggings lol but for jeans, probably flared.

CDs or LPs?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

CDs although I use neither xD

Would you prefer to be Pocahontas or Mulan? (disney princesses)


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

Mulan; my sorta character lol

Would you rather work as an assistant for Kim Kardashian or Paris Hilton?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

Kim. I think I'd go insane either way though xD

would you rather shave off your hair or your eyebrows?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

hah agreed!

Shave my hair; I have wigs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol   (My friend wants to 'fix' my eyebrows and it's making me nervous hah)

Would you rather hide a terrible haircut with a wig or a hat?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

haha I understand, but if she's good let her do it. If you don't like it they'll grow out again anyway.

- - -

a beautiful non-fake-looking wig  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Crime books or historical romance books?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

She's good, just they'll probably look *very* different lol Could be a good thing though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_____________

Historical romance lol B)

Piano or guitar?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

Guitar; love when my boyfriend plays for me.

dancing or singing?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

Considering last time I danced on a stage I fell, Singing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It hasn't failed me (yet) lol

Concerts or clubbing?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

Love singing as well, although I'm so bad at it xD

- - -

Concerts; never been into clubbing. 

which do you hate most; self pity or rude people?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2014)

rude people

feeling hot or cold


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

I bet I'm too bad at it too (depending who you ask at my shows hah)

________________________________________

I'll take feeling cold over hot any day; the heat drives me crazy sometimes lol

Carpets or wood floors?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

Wood floors. 

pasta or spaghetti?


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

Spaghetti, every day!

Garden or Caesar salad?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 31, 2014)

Garden Salad

Take a cardio class or do a strength workout


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 31, 2014)

Cardio class  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cycling or rollerblading?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 31, 2014)

cycling.

crop tops or regular ones?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 1, 2014)

Regular ones (maybe some day for crop tops lol)

Shrug or jacket to go with a dress?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 1, 2014)

jackets.

clubbing out or staying in reading?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 1, 2014)

staying in reading.

Colorful bikinis or subtle ones?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Aug 1, 2014)

colorful bikinis

wedges or kitten heels


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 1, 2014)

Wedges.

Cage heels or traditional heels?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 1, 2014)

traditional heels

cooking or cleaning


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 1, 2014)

Cooking.

Rihanna or Beyonce?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 7, 2014)

can I pick neither please? :scared:

supras (shoes) or hush puppies (shoes) ?


----------



## Allison H (Aug 7, 2014)

You just "schooled" me on some shoes...Supras, you learn something new! I'm still going to go with Hushpuppies (they have some cute ballet flats).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fried food or fresh food?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 7, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ha, cool, I never thought I would though. lol I just learnt hush puppies have some amazing ballet flats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

fresh food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

jeans or cargo pants?


----------



## Allison H (Aug 7, 2014)

Jeans!

Hair up or hair down?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 7, 2014)

hair up.  :satisfied:

clean shave or a goatie?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 7, 2014)

Clean shave ahah

Sorry, your post got here while I was typing xD 

fruit or candy?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 7, 2014)

Candy; it's a problem of mine hah

Lemon or lime?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 8, 2014)

lemon.

cherry or banana?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 8, 2014)

Cherry

Cherry or grape?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 8, 2014)

Grapes!

Justin Bieber or Miley Cyrus?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 8, 2014)

Though I'm also Canadian, Miley Cyrus lol

Lady Gaga or Beyonce?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 9, 2014)

Beyonce o:

Ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 10, 2014)

ice cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

smelly shoes or smelly socks?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha, smelly socks. They're easier too wash :c

A big pimple on the tip of your nose, or in the middle of your forehead?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 11, 2014)

tip of my nose. :lol: 

big scratch across your eye or a big scratch across your lips?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 12, 2014)

big scratch across your lips

squats or planks


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm.. planks.

Treadmill or elliptical?  (btw I totally just posted this response a minute ago in the nail polish tread; apparently it's been a long day, and I can't handle multiple browser tabs lol)


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 13, 2014)

Treadmill

Marc Jacobs bags or Michael Kors ones?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 13, 2014)

After the bags you've shown me lately,, Michael Kors (want that Selma zip one) lol

Makeup done in the bathroom, or at a vanity?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay, we can be Michael Kors bag sibling once we get them, haha.

And In the bathroom; better light o:

Khloe or Kourtney Kardashian?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 13, 2014)

hah I like that plan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

______________________

Hmm I'm most familiar with Kim (as you know lol), but I think Kourtney.

Gwen Stefani or Beyonce?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 13, 2014)

Beyonce - sorryyy! xD

Jaguars or tigers?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 14, 2014)

jaguars.

punk rock or girly girl?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 14, 2014)

girly girl.

calling or texting?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 14, 2014)

Calling

E-mail or snail mail?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 14, 2014)

E-mail - I don't even know what snail mail is o:

Pirates or ninjas?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

ninjas

pink or purple


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 15, 2014)

Pink!

Maybelline mascaras or Rimmel ones?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybelline mascara

red or fuschia lipstick


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 16, 2014)

Red!

chanel 535 may or chanel 559 frenzy?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 18, 2014)

neither.

army green or fluro green?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 18, 2014)

Neither, but if I had to pick: army green. 

Small bags or large ones?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 18, 2014)

Large ones now lol

Pearl or gemstone earrings?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't have either but the gemstone ones are pretty!

Noodles for an entire day or pasta?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 18, 2014)

Pasta (done it hah)

Liquid eyeliner or pencil/crayon eyeliner?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 18, 2014)

Liquid eyeliner.

Studying or working?


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

Working.

Short nails or long nails?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 18, 2014)

Studying (I'm such a nerd lol)

Studying or working out?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't notice you had responded lol

____________________________________

Long

French manicure or solid colors?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 19, 2014)

Solid colors.

Black/white or colours? (for photos)


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 19, 2014)

black and white

lipgloss or lippy?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

lippy

hot dog or hamburger


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 19, 2014)

Hamburger; I've always hated hot dogs :c

Facebook or Instagram?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 19, 2014)

instagram

pancakes or French toast


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 21, 2014)

French toast

bagel or chips?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 21, 2014)

Bagels

eating out or eating in?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 21, 2014)

Eating out lol It's a baad habit.

Cooking, or delivery for dinner?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 21, 2014)

I really hate to cook, but I don't prefer junk food over it either xD So cooking!

New York or Miami?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 22, 2014)

Miami.

California or Mississippi?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 22, 2014)

california!

road trip or camping?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2014)

road trip

bad eyesight or bad hearing


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 22, 2014)

bad hearing.

only one leg or one arm?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 22, 2014)

One arm. 

silver or gold?


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 23, 2014)

silver.

old and rustic or new and polished?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 23, 2014)

new and polished

quiet people or loud people?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

quiet people

lots of small presents or one big present


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 23, 2014)

Hmm.. one big I think

Christmas Eve or New Years Eve?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

Christmas eve

chocolate or vanilla ice cream


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 23, 2014)

chocolate... everything is chocolate in my world. :sdrop:

super fast or super smart.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 23, 2014)

I like the way you think!

Super smart

apple or blueberry pie


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 24, 2014)

Blueberry

purple or blue?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2014)

blue

watermelon or honeydew melon


----------



## Courtnee (Aug 25, 2014)

watermelon.

sun or snow?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 26, 2014)

Sun, but not too much heat! :c

Highlights or no highlights? (hair)


----------



## JC327 (Aug 27, 2014)

highlights

tight or loose shirts


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 27, 2014)

most often loose

stepping in a cat poop or a dog poop? (sorry) xD


----------



## JC327 (Aug 28, 2014)

cat poop lol

square or oval nails


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 28, 2014)

Square nails

Permanent acrylic nails or temporary glue-on nails?


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Aug 28, 2014)

Permanent acrylic nails

All white outfit or all black?


----------



## CaseyR (Aug 28, 2014)

Never had acrylics yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Someday! lol

________________________________

All black (white frightens me if I spill something on it hah)

Cardigan/shrug or a jacket?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2014)

cardigan

water with or without bubbles


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 1, 2014)

no highlights.

purple or grey skin?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

purple

hair salon or doing your hair at home


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 1, 2014)

do you mean cutting or dying? if you mean cutting- home, if you mean dying- salon.

pedi or mani?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 1, 2014)

I meant dying it.

mani

soda or juice


----------



## Allison H (Sep 5, 2014)

I guess soda...I don't drink either often.

Broken high heel or broken purse strap?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2014)

broken high heel

apple or grape juice


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Sep 6, 2014)

Apple juice.

Mango or pineapple?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2014)

mango

comedy or drama


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 7, 2014)

Comedy

Salty or sweet?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2014)

It depends right now sweet

white or red grapes


----------



## CaseyR (Sep 8, 2014)

Red grapes.

Caesar or garden salad?


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 8, 2014)

Caesar salad.

dvd or blu ray


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2014)

blu ray

liquid or powder blush


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 8, 2014)

Powder

Warm weather or cold weather?


----------



## Courtnee (Sep 9, 2014)

warm weather.

light and dark greens or light oranges and dark reds (for trees in different seasons)


----------



## Allison H (Sep 9, 2014)

Light oranges and dark reds.

Red or pink lipstick/lip gloss?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

red lipstick

glossy or matte lipstick


----------



## CaseyR (Sep 9, 2014)

Glossy

Accent nail or no accent nail for manicures.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2014)

I like both but ill go with accent nail

French mani or Ruffian mani


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 9, 2014)

Ruffian mani

Full size perfume or minis


----------



## Allison H (Sep 10, 2014)

Minis.

False eyelashes or false nails?


----------



## CaseyR (Sep 10, 2014)

I love both, but I wear false eyelashes every week, so False Eyelashes it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

False eyelashes or eyelash extensions?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 10, 2014)

false eyelashes 

gloves or mittens


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 10, 2014)

Gloves

Morning or night


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

night

long or short toe nails


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

uhm medium lol. I trim mine, so short.

air dry or blow dry your hair?


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

Air dry

Ulta or sephora


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sephora

Lip stain or lipgloss


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

lip stain

potatos or pasta


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

pasta

vodka or tequila


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 11, 2014)

tequila

cake or pie


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

Cake

Heels or flats


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

flats

purse with short or long straps


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

Short straps

Apple or banana


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2014)

banana

headphones or ear buds


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 12, 2014)

headphones

ice cream or cake


----------



## JC327 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hard one but i guess cake.

Liquid or cream blush


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

uuuuh powder? lol - cream if I had to pick

picknick in the park or BBQ on te patio?


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 16, 2014)

BBQ

Fries or onion rings


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

fries but I do love onion rings

chicken or beef


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 16, 2014)

Chicken

Dusk or dawn


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

dawn

basketball or Volleyball


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

basketball

baseball or football


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

Football

Alley or break dance


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

breakdance

hip hop or r&amp;b


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 17, 2014)

r&amp;b

real candles or battery operated candles?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

real candles 

coffee or tea


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 17, 2014)

tea

peeps or catbury eggs


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

cadburry eggs

tight or loose pants


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 18, 2014)

Loose pants

Blueberry muffins or chocolate muffins


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2014)

chocolate muffins

big or small earrings


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 25, 2014)

Big earrings

Bangs or no bangs


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 25, 2014)

No bangs

Shiny or matte nails


----------



## JC327 (Sep 26, 2014)

shiny

thick or thin eye brows


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 28, 2014)

Thin

Roses or tulips


----------



## JC327 (Oct 2, 2014)

roses

nude or bright eye makeup


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Oct 3, 2014)

nude makeup

being at birthdays or weddings?


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 4, 2014)

Birthdays (though I do like weddings that have an open bar LOL)

Travel by train or plane?


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 4, 2014)

Plane

Pen or pencil


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 4, 2014)

Pen.

Ball-point pen or gel pen?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

gel pen

morning coffee or morning tea


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 6, 2014)

Coffee with ice lol

Bringing lunch to work, or buying lunch on break.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 6, 2014)

bring lunch to work 

buying lipstick or eye shadow


----------



## ShortyPirate (Oct 21, 2014)

lipstick all the waaaay. 

*tacos or pasta?*


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 21, 2014)

Pasta (which I live off of lol)

Boots or flats?


----------



## Geek (Oct 23, 2014)

Neither? LOL

Strawberry or Vanilla Yogurt?


----------



## Tussi (Sep 1, 2015)

Strawberry

tea or coffee?


----------



## beutynik705 (Sep 10, 2015)

Tea

pants or skirts?


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Sep 11, 2015)

Pants!

Necklaces or Bracelets?


----------



## lowell (Sep 22, 2015)

Bracelets.

Red or pink lips?


----------



## Adelee (Oct 28, 2015)

food burgers
tennis or basketball


----------

